# ER Screening for domestic violence



## patricia dougherty (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a code or which code I should use for screening of domestic violence in the ER for a pregnant woman?


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you looking for ICD-9 DX code or CPT?

I believe this would be considered part of the E/M level as far as service coding goes.


----------



## patricia dougherty (Mar 4, 2010)

*Domestic violence code*

I am looking for a CPT code
thanks


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd argue it's inclusive of the E/M (e.g., social history).


----------

